# PX4 9mm Sight Question



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience to share with getting night sights on the PX for storm 9 mm full-size? I was going to have Metro light night sights put on but when I called a Beretta certified armorer they decline the job since they said the and on the front sight is very tricky to remove and Abbott replaced so the front sight is stable. I then looked online I found that Trijicon had some HD night sights that I was interested in and I could simply ship the slide to them and they would install them. Of course the Meprolight night sights are cheaper. I originally look at Meprolight night sights since they are the type in which one can rack the slide off one's belt. I then found that the Trijicon HD night sights will also function in a similar manner.

I am wondering what are people's experience with replacing the sites on the PX for storm 9 mm full-size? Is there a tendency for the front sight to come off? Am I better off with a factory trained technicians installing aftermarket sites such as Trijicon versus a local gunsmith or armorer?

Nevertheless any advice or information would be appreciated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Im a Trijicon fan so I'll give my take on them, coupled with the fact I have two PX4's sporting them. Trijicon "specifically" makes sights for the PX4, at least for the full size and subcompact, but they work with the compact as well. Generally, most gun shops will have them and should install them free of charge, probably my first option. Installing the sights is not rocket science. 

Or you could buy them over the internet and have them installed by a gunsmith or certified armorer, or send the slide to Trijicon and they will do it. Trijicon's customer service and technicians by the way are second to none. Trijicon sights are not going to come off unless taken off by a sight tool or a punch with much effort. Trust me.


----------



## HandgunsAreGreat (Nov 26, 2013)

denner said:


> Im a Trijicon fan so I'll give my take on them, coupled with the fact I have two PX4's sporting them. Trijicon "specifically" makes sights for the PX4, at least for the full size and subcompact, but they work with the compact as well. Generally, most gun shops will have them and should install them free of charge, probably my first option. Installing the sights is not rocket science.
> 
> Or you could buy them over the internet and have them installed by a gunsmith or certified armorer, or send the slide to Trijicon and they will do it. Trijicon's customer service and technicians by the way are second to none. Trijicon sights are not going to come off unless taken off by a sight tool or a punch with much effort. Trust me.


Thanks that is exactly the information I needed to hear. My local gun range charges $50 to put them on if you buy them there and they can take one to 2 months so I will probably go with Trijicon. When I called customer service there yesterday it sounded like they would probably get it done and back to me within a week. By the way I sent my PX for storm 9 mm full-size to Beretta to have the type F at safety/decocker replaced with the type G decocker only low-profile style. I ship my pistol out through UPS on a Friday and the following Friday the pistol was returned to me from Beretta USA. They did not charge me anything even though it was not a warranty repair issue. I assume since the gun was so new they just did it for me for free. Nevertheless I am thrilled with the gun and with Beretta customer service. Thanks and have a good night.


----------



## gorgo331 (Jul 1, 2015)

Had my gun shop replace the stock sights with Beretta adjustables before it got out of California 10-day jail. The front sight has not moved at all since they did the job. About 3000 rounds through her now.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

I just bought one a weeks ago. Everybody raves about the fact it has the common 3 dot sites. Well, at least they're big 3 dot sites. Some guns used pin-head size dots. 

But I think the common 3 dot setup just begs for a more intelligent setup. I think color (red in front, green in back) is fine until there's no light. 

To me it's got to light up and be different shapes. So light or not you can pick up the very important front site first and KNOW you're looking at the front site then, if you have time, put the rear where it should be. 

When the stars align and the wallet comes out of hiding, I'll visit the XS Site store (again) and do what should be done. You owe it to yourself and at least check them out.


----------

